# SPITFIRE xmas WISH LIST, thanks for taking part, it was a lot of fun...



## Spitfire Team (Dec 15, 2015)

IF YOU MADE A WISH LIST CHECK YOUR EMAIL INBOX, WE HOPE YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SEE!!!...







WE RECOMMEND YOU ONLY ADD STUFF THAT YOUR REALLY REALLY WANT AND THEN CHECK YOUR EMAILS TOMORROW...

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/journal/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="75f2cd66-06a6-4918-b9de-c5b949fa5cce.jpg"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/75f2cd66-06a6-4918-b9de-c5b949fa5cce.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/75f2cd66-06a6-4918-b9de-c5b949fa5cce.jpg"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/75f2cd66-06a6-4918-b9de-c5b949fa5cce.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="75f2cd66-06a6-4918-b9de-c5b949fa5cce.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Check out the latest edition of our new http://www.spitfireaudio.com/journal/ (JOURNAL) full of seasonal cheer and fayre!





With the launch of our new site we decided to briefly pause our Spitfire Labs scheme. For those of you who haven't had the pleasure, Spitfire Labs is a range of exclusive, rarefied and very characterful experimental samples that we give away in return for charitable donations. We have already raised well over $100,000 for Unicef off the back of these little beauties!

*WE'RE DELIGHTED TO ANNOUNCE THAT THE LAB IS BACK!!!*

We feel we can give our charities better value for money and you guys a simpler experience by handling distribution direct to the charities without any admin or transaction costs (we absorb this as our part of the bargain).

So now simply add any labs product to your cart just like any of our other wares, they’re all now fixed at a £2 (about $3) fee per instrument checkout and we’ll make sure the money goes to the right place at the end of every month.

MORE INFORMATION

*To kick this 2016 season off we’ve got 6 new beauties for you…*

• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/harmonic-piano/ (Harmonic Upright Piano)

• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/office-lightshades/ (Office Light Shades)

• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/plastic-pipes/ (Plastic Pipes)

• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/thundervox/ (Thundervox)

• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/henson-s-frozen-strings/ (Henson’s Frozen Strings)

• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/sleigh-bells/ (Sleigh Bells)

Thanks for your continued support and generosity.

Paul, Christian and the Spitfire team wish you the very happiest of holidays with a new year full of work, rest, laughter and health. We value your support, feedback and hope to reward you with some truly gobsmacking new toys (ahem) tools in 2016. Check us out at NAMM for some very special news...

All of our love.

Spitfire Audio


----------



## tack (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow, some great new content in issue #2! Thanks Spitfire, and Happy Christmas.


----------



## TeamLeader (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you guys. Appreciate all you do. And I can honestly say I would have probably retired 3 or 4 years ago had it not been for discovering your tools. They fit my sensibilities superbly and make it a joy to work. (not to mention your outstanding support team


----------



## catsass (Dec 15, 2015)

Splendid new additions to the mighty Labs series. And for a noble cause. Thank you!


----------



## Letis (Dec 15, 2015)

Great to see new items at the Laboratories. And thanks for the quick walkthrough:


----------



## kof gadol (Dec 15, 2015)

I'd love to snap up all the new Labs libraries, but it seems that we can't pay with Paypal, and have to use a card. Is that correct, or am I missing something?


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 15, 2015)

Good stuff, Spitfire Audio.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 15, 2015)

kof gadol said:


> I'd love to snap up all the new Labs libraries, but it seems that we can't pay with Paypal, and have to use a card. Is that correct, or am I missing something?


+1


----------



## NoamL (Dec 15, 2015)

Merry Christmas, Spitfire! 

Awaiting my download now, in the meantime, if anyone is on the fence about these libraries or has not discovered them yet, I can enthusiastically recommend the *Ollie Waton Drums*, *Bedlam Piano*, *Scary Strings*, and *all the pluck-based libraries* (guitars, mandolins, dulcimers, mini harp, plucked piano, etc). They're all wonderful!


----------



## phil_wc (Dec 15, 2015)

Anyone know how can I redownload my old Labs that I purchase? I can't access after they redesign their website.


----------



## kunst91 (Dec 15, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/journal/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="75f2cd66-06a6-4918-b9de-c5b949fa5cce.jpg"
> data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/75f2cd66-06a6-4918-b9de-c5b949fa5cce.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
> <img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/75f2cd66-06a6-4918-b9de-c5b949fa5cce.jpg"
> data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/75f2cd66-06a6-4918-b9de-c5b949fa5cce.jpg"
> ...



The frozen strings are gorgeous!


----------



## lumcas (Dec 15, 2015)

phil_wc said:


> Anyone know how can I redownload my old Labs that I purchase? I can't access after they redesign their website.



+1 on that, would love to see again right from the webshop what I have purchased so far (and be able to re-download my previous purchases)


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 15, 2015)

kof gadol said:


> it seems that we can't pay with Paypal, and have to use a card. Is that correct, or am I missing something?



That is true. They abandoned PayPal months ago citing security issues.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 15, 2015)

phil_wc said:


> Anyone know how can I redownload my old Labs that I purchase? I can't access after they redesign their website.



They use download manager software (they call it library manager). If it does not appear on the list you have to contact support. http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/website-guide/digital-downloads/


----------



## lumcas (Dec 15, 2015)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> They use download manager software (they call it library manager). If it does not appear on the list you have to contact support. http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/website-guide/digital-downloads/



You're right about the proprietary downloader, but I'm pretty sure that LABS libraries have never used it and still don't- you just get your download links to your mailbox.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 15, 2015)

lumcas said:


> You're right about the proprietary downloader, but I'm pretty sure that LABS libraries have never used it and still don't- you just get your download links to your mailbox.


Correct. I just purchased a couple LABS products. Payed with card details and received direct download links in an email about 15 minutes later.


----------



## phil_wc (Dec 15, 2015)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Correct. I just purchased a couple LABS products. Payed with card details and received direct download links in an email about 15 minutes later.


I dig my old inbox and still have Labs link that can be downloaded. But it would be nice if I can access in order history page.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 15, 2015)

This is a great idea. I had no idea about it and just bought about 9 of them! I'm sure they are going to be great being Spitfire and all.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 15, 2015)

Woohoo! I was hoping to see some new Labs this year. :D


----------



## kof gadol (Dec 15, 2015)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> That is true. They abandoned PayPal months ago citing security issues.



Sorry, how's that? Had not heard of that. In fact I just did a Google News search for "Paypal security breach" and am still none the wiser, although I did see an article from earlier this month in which a tecchie from Avast is quoted as saying the expert consensus is that Paypal is safe.

(That article is here

http://www.thestreet.com/story/1338...ta-this-holiday-here-s-how-to-fight-back.html
)

I'm not saying that's the definitive all-clear for Paypal, but I have not heard of anything to the contrary. 

I actually can't find any backup to the claim that Spitfire's decision is based on security. All I found from them on it -- please correct me if I've missed something -- was this: 

"For various reasons we no longer accept payments by PayPal. You will need to purchase with a Credit / Debit card via our online shop.

Hope this helps!"

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=225

"Various reasons" could be anything. I've heard some devs complain about Paypal getting a cut of sales revenue / some other kind of processing fee, but not about PayPal security. But lacking any further details from Spitfire, I can only guess.

I can't imagine using Paypal is somehow more risky than entering credit card details online, which now seems to be the only option Spitfire gives you.

Oh well -- how they sell is up to them, how I buy is up to me. Shame though, would have gladly paid for the Lab instruments -- the actual price of the Lab products is trivial -- a steal in fact, I'd guess, based on previous Lab stuff I've gotten -- but the risks of entering credit card data online, for me, are not. 

Sorry to be such a wet towel! I read IT security news daily; facts colour my judgement sometimes.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 15, 2015)

The Scary Strings and Frozen Strings are Magic. I've been holding Keys down and listening to them for about 10 minutes straight. I need to go to bed before I lose myself in an all night Christmas Thriller Trance!


----------



## NoamL (Dec 15, 2015)

Jono if you like the Scary Strings, Spitfire also made a whole library of the same string techniques a few months ago, it was called EVO Grid.


----------



## tack (Dec 15, 2015)

If I already have Mural 3 and their delicious super sul tasto longs, I wonder, will I hear anything new in Frozen Strings?


----------



## tav.one (Dec 15, 2015)

New LABS addition are fantastic, thank you Spitfire.

I'm wondering did the site redesign reset my LABS balance as well? I had a few pounds there.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 15, 2015)

tack said:


> If I already have Mural 3 and their delicious super sul tasto longs, I wonder, will I hear anything new in Frozen Strings?



Mural 3 is a full symphonic string section at AIR lyndhurst. It looks like Frozen strings is just 6 players recorded in a dry studio...so yeah, I'd say it probably sounds quite different...


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 16, 2015)

NoamL said:


> Jono if you like the Scary Strings, Spitfire also made a whole library of the same string techniques a few months ago, it was called EVO Grid.



Thanks, I shall have to check it out. The wish list of Sample Libraries is getting a little too much. I actually really want to get onto the Mural and Sable Series/Ladder but just down to the cost of it, it may take some time. 

Are these Lab Libraries here all year round or is it just for Christmas?


----------



## vewilya (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks Spitfire for the new Labs gems! I just bought a couple of the new ones! They are amazing... As are the older ones!
Also your new website with the *Quick Tips and In-Depth Tutorials *are greatly appreciated here! I love what you guys PT and CH are doing, also compositionally. Really nice stuff from exactly the people I want to hear it! 

Thanks again and Merry Christmas 
Urs


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 16, 2015)

kof gadol said:


> Sorry, how's that?



I contacted support before they wrote that. I was just repeating what they replied to me.

These are great Spitfire! Thank you.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 16, 2015)

jononotbono said:


> Are these Lab Libraries here all year round or is it just for Christmas?



They're there all year round, Jono! Scary Strings is also one of my favourites, but there are so many gems in that collection really. It's wonderful that they've been able to raise so much money for UNICEF! A truly great initiative!

I just wish they'd reconsider the PayPal thing though.. The number of potential customers who prefer to use PayPal is not insignificant I believe.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 16, 2015)

That's great to know. I will pick all of them up for sure. As for this Paypal issue. I have a Debit card not a Credit Card attached to my Paypal account (prevents dangerous drunken spending haha). My Debit card is the lowest of the low in the UK and when coming to buy these Spitfire libraries, I just fill in the Card details and payment goes through. No big deal (for me) at all. I'm saying this because Spitfire don't only accept Credit Cards from what some people seem to think. Spitfire are slowly growing in my collection as one of my favourite Devs out there. Hans Zimmer Piano next anyone? Haha


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 16, 2015)

Fantastic collection of the weird and the wonderful and all for good causes. Downloading a brace now. Merry Christmas Spitfire!


----------



## mmendez (Dec 16, 2015)

Really cool and inspiring sounds. Thanks Spitfire!

Miguel


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2015)

The LABS are some of the best instant-creative-playable stuff I have in my rig.

Best
Ryan


----------



## smalltownpoet (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm confused...where are the free samples?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 16, 2015)

spitfireaudio.com/freesamples


----------



## marin (Dec 16, 2015)

I found myself getting legitimately excited for the new LABS sounds these past couple years. It's now a Christmas tradition for me, downloading these. Thanks SF for giving them away!


----------



## Whatisvalis (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I had some left over credit in my Labs account, has that disappeared with the site update?


----------



## tsherr (Dec 16, 2015)

I've also lost my Labs credit, I would like to know if it's possible to get this back...


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 17, 2015)

smalltownpoet said:


> I'm confused...where are the free samples?



Same here. I consider this donation ware.


----------



## evilantal (Dec 18, 2015)

Not that I'm complaining - because I think these are steals at this price anyway - merely observing.
The Labs instruments seem to have gotten a little more expensive for EU customers as VAT is now added to Labs donations where it wasn't before.

(I'm not even sure VAT is applicable to donations, come to think of it)


----------



## ottonova (Dec 18, 2015)

I've made a small demo of the new instruments:
• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/harmonic-piano/ (Harmonic Upright Piano)
• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/office-lightshades/ (Office Light Shades)
• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/plastic-pipes/ (Plastic Pipes)
• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/thundervox/ (Thundervox)
• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/henson-s-frozen-strings/ (Henson’s Frozen Strings)
• http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/sleigh-bells/ (Sleigh Bells)



Using the pipes as rhythm section


----------



## smalltownpoet (Dec 19, 2015)

kitekrazy said:


> Same here. I consider this donation ware.



right, that's what threw me off


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 21, 2015)

Ehh, I think I mat have deleted the post I was about to reply to. How is that even possible?? I beg of your forgiveness, previous poster.

Anyway, someone mentioned that Spitfire is charging VAT on the donations now, and he/she was wondering if VAT is even applicable to donations to charity. As far as I can understand from the info in the link below, it isn't. But there may perhaps be some circumstance here under which Spitfire has to add tax, I have no idea.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/rates-of-vat-on-different-goods-and-services


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 21, 2015)

New EU rules for VAT on Digital goods and services (downloads) came into effect in 2015. I'm pretty sure this trumps everything else where a digital download is concerned:

http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/01/01/need-know-2015-eu-vat-changes-implemented-tnw/


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 24, 2015)

LAST FEW HOURS TO MAKE YOUR WISH LIST...







WE RECOMMEND YOU ONLY ADD STUFF THAT YOUR REALLY REALLY WANT AND THEN CHECK YOUR EMAILS TOMORROW...

Have a lovely Christmas.

Christian & Paul.


----------



## utopia (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd really like a spitfire subscription service similar to what EW offers. Probably won't happen, but you never know.


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 24, 2015)

I agree. i would subscribe.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 24, 2015)

A one-day, any one item 50%-off sale... Bundles not included! Git'r done gentlemen.


----------



## evilantal (Dec 24, 2015)

Jaybee said:


> New EU rules for VAT on Digital goods and services (downloads) came into effect in 2015. I'm pretty sure this trumps everything else where a digital download is concerned:
> 
> http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/01/01/need-know-2015-eu-vat-changes-implemented-tnw/



That was my comment about the VAT....
I think it's a bit of a grey area, 'cause they're stating that the samples themselves are free and you're just "required" to make a donation. Since you're apparently not paying for the download, but making a donation at the same time, would those rules still apply. Grey area....

Again, not complaining, merely observing.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2015)

LamaRose said:


> A one-day, any one item 50%-off sale... Bundles not included! Git'r done gentlemen.



Albion 2 Loegria or Evo Grid 4 would all be very welcome. 

This would be certainly be a nice Christmas wishlist gift from our friends from Spitfire!  

p.s. Personally I don't like the subscription model.........


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 24, 2015)

Ooh, Spitfire subscription. Yes, please, Santa. Barring that:
Mural 2
Mural 3
Sable Ensembles
Evo Grid 2
Evo Grid 3
BML Reeds

would be lovely. I've been good this year, on balance and with extenuating circumstances that can be largely explained by my lawyer.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## pulse (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats on a wonderful year to the Spitfire team! Amazing team and products to match!


----------



## Øivind (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry to bring it up here, i did send in a ticket, but the auto-reply was that support was not back before January 4th. Tried to buy Labs version of Frozen Strings, but during checkout i only get a white box with nothing in it when i get sent to the 3D secure page.

Merry x-mas everyone!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2015)

oivind_rosvold said:


> Sorry to bring it up here, i did send in a ticket, but the auto-reply was that support was not back before January 4th. Tried to buy Labs version of Frozen Strings, but during checkout i only get a white box with nothing in it when i get sent to the 3D secure page.
> 
> Merry x-mas everyone!




Have you tried other browsers?


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas, Spitfire folk. Thanks for all the wonder and weirdness in 2015. Looking forward to the next year!


----------



## Elliot Dykes (Dec 24, 2015)

oivind_rosvold said:


> Sorry to bring it up here, i did send in a ticket, but the auto-reply was that support was not back before January 4th. Tried to buy Labs version of Frozen Strings, but during checkout i only get a white box with nothing in it when i get sent to the 3D secure page.
> 
> Merry x-mas everyone!



I had that issue too, and all I had to do was just simply refresh the page. Hopefully that'll work for ya!


----------



## ZeeCount (Dec 24, 2015)

Elliot Dykes said:


> I had that issue too, and all I had to do was just simply refresh the page. Hopefully that'll work for ya!



Same for me. Reloading the page a few times triggers a "transaction complete" message and an email with the download instructions.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 24, 2015)

LamaRose said:


> A one-day, any one item 50%-off sale... Bundles not included! Git'r done gentlemen.



no No NO!!!!!..Bundles INCLUDED!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 24, 2015)

I already had a number of things on my wish list from before, but went back and only kept the one item that I _really really_ want at this time.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 24, 2015)

Would albinon one be included in that? It's on my wish list.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 25, 2015)

Check your emails! 

Very generous SF! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 25, 2015)

No email yet...!


----------



## trotamusicos (Dec 25, 2015)

No email yet. Merry Christmas!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you, merry christmas.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 25, 2015)

Talk about being daft. I didn't even realize that there is a wish list on the site until now.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 25, 2015)

About half emails sent so far... hang in there!!!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 25, 2015)

Fair play to you on Christmas morning!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 25, 2015)

Peeling sprouts with my 3 year old daughter whilst keeping a keen eye on social media, what better way to spend a morning! Much love to all VI-C-ers. Christian x


----------



## tboston007 (Dec 25, 2015)

Where is the wish list? Is it too late?!?


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 25, 2015)

I thought the wish list was what you posted here,I had no clue it's on the Spitfire site.....now when I try to go to it doesn't open..... :-(


----------



## SPOTS (Dec 25, 2015)

Also discovering about the Wishlist at the very moment. Making a wishlist right now just in case but I'm afraid it's too late.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Dec 25, 2015)

Totally missed the wishlist earlier, but I've just added something along with everyone here! Wonder if Santa's up yet...


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 25, 2015)

Email arrived! Merry Christmas Christian and team! x


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 25, 2015)

Can't seem to add anything to wishlist now. Maybe just my cellphone plays pranks with me :/


----------



## Gunvor (Dec 25, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who actually have recieved something sofar! 
And thank you Spitfire team for making christmas even more exciting!


----------



## chrysshawk (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes, thanks Spitfire for a great (and expensive) year!


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 25, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> Can't seem to add anything to wishlist now. Maybe just my cellphone plays pranks with me :/


It's your cell, try again.
Best,
/Anders


----------



## Ryan (Dec 25, 2015)

What a lovely present to get this morning! I hoped for the Mural Evolution.
Have a nice Christmas.

Best
Kai-Anders Ryan


----------



## Øivind (Dec 25, 2015)

ZeeCount said:


> Same for me. Reloading the page a few times triggers a "transaction complete" message and an email with the download instructions.


Thanks for the info everyone, will try it :D

edit: it worked with a few refreshes :D Thanks!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 25, 2015)

Heard about the wishlist just now. Added something I really want. Though I might be too late .


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 25, 2015)

It's Christmas time, and my Spitfire wish list......

BML Low Winds
BML Additional Flutes
HZ Piano
BML Mural 3


----------



## DSP Bill (Dec 25, 2015)

I wished for Symphonic Evolutions. Got the code, but it's still bundled with BML. 

Guess I'll have to break the bad news to Virginia. Still, Happy Christmas.


----------



## Furio (Dec 25, 2015)

Black Friday never ends...
Anyway, thank you Spitfire guys.


----------



## pdub (Dec 25, 2015)

Got mine thanks and happy holidays!!!


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 25, 2015)

Great offer, thanks, Spitfire! Happy holidays.


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 25, 2015)

A quick Q. for those of you who recieved the mail from spitfire. The 20% off, was that including bundles?

Best,
/Anders


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for the codes Spitfire! Bummer that the new solo violin library that was on my wishlist didn't get a code, but I guess it is already on special, so I am guessing that is why?

Regardless, thanks for the presents!

Brent


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 25, 2015)

HA! HA! HO! HO! The joke's on me too! I thought that the list was here... didn't see it on the site. Well, I haven't been the best of boys this year, and there's always next year.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 25, 2015)

My code fairy gave me Chrysalis, Enigma and Felt Piano. Moar presents foar me. Happy holiday.


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 25, 2015)

koolkeys said:


> Thanks for the codes Spitfire! Bummer that the new solo violin library that was on my wishlist didn't get a code, but I guess it is already on special, so I am guessing that is why?
> 
> Regardless, thanks for the presents!
> 
> Brent



Actually, promo items did get an additional 15%. Did you have more than two items on your wishlist?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 25, 2015)

Inceptic said:


> Actually, promo items did get an additional 15%. Did you have more than two items on your wishlist?



I had four and of those four three were chosen by Spitfire.


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 25, 2015)

Inceptic said:


> Actually, promo items did get an additional 15%. Did you have more than two items on your wishlist?


Yes, I did. I had three or four. No huge bundles or anything, just a couple of smaller things I have really been drooling over. 

Did I have too many to get that discount? I didn't get a coupon for anything extra off of the new library :-( But it's been an expensive Christmas(not audio stuff, just 'life' stuff), so 15% would have been more than welcome.

Brent


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 25, 2015)

tokatila said:


> I had four and of those four three were chosen by Spitfire.


That's how it was for me as well. If I would have known there was a limit, I would have removed one. I wasn't trying to be greedy or anything.

I don't want to sound ungrateful or anything either, so I hope it doesn't sound that way! The solo violin was the thing I wanted the most, but it looks like it was the one left out. I guess you win some and lose some, eh?

Brent


----------



## tokatila (Dec 25, 2015)

koolkeys said:


> That's how it was for me as well. If I would have known there was a limit, I would have removed one. I wasn't trying to be greedy or anything.
> 
> I don't want to sound ungrateful or anything either, so I hope it doesn't sound that way! The solo violin was the thing I wanted the most, but it looks like it was the one left out. I guess you win some and lose some, eh?
> 
> Brent



Solo violin is IMO attractively priced already with introductory discount. I'm not surprised at all it was left without the extra discount.

Just happy to finally pick Felt piano and Enigma. Enigma has some really cool tones.


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 25, 2015)

tokatila said:


> Solo violin is IMO attractively priced already with introductory discount. I'm not surprised at all it was left without the extra discount.
> 
> Just happy to finally pick Felt piano and Enigma. Enigma has some really cool tones.


I don't disagree. But hey, with all the expenditures around Christmas, 15% is still money saved! I still may pick it up anyways, but would have removed another item if I knew there was a limit. 

It isn't Spitfire's fault. I'm not even mad. They gave extra discounts for nothing in return. Just stings a little that it was the most wanted item on my list and it is the one that got left off, lolol.

Brent


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not sure what their exact algorithm was, but they did explicitly recommend "just put a couple of things you really like and really want". So I just had two.

Getting three coupons instead of two is also pretty cool though!

Many thanks to Spitfire!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 25, 2015)

Last night as I was looking at the posted graphic I realized that I've seen that "star" icon before and so I went into my wishlist at the Spitfire site and made sure that what I wanted was in there. The post said something you really really want, so I didn't want to be greedy and removed the other items. I'll add them in later as I find the list to be a very helpful tool, especially with the growing roster of excellent libraries that Spitfire has on offer.

Anyway, a big THANK YOU to everyone at Spitfire for this very generous offer!

All the very best to everyone and a very Merry Christmas!!! This has been an incredible year as far as musical tools. I hope everyone has a great 2016!


----------



## tboston007 (Dec 25, 2015)

I still didn't receive mine. Just chose one item though. Do you need more than one in there to qualify? What kind of discounts are we talking about? Thanks!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 25, 2015)

tboston... I only had one item in there.


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 25, 2015)

Inceptic said:


> I'm not sure what their exact algorithm was, but they did explicitly recommend "just put a couple of things you really like and really want". So I just had two.
> 
> Getting three coupons instead of two is also pretty cool though!
> 
> Many thanks to Spitfire!


I think I probably just missed that. I did see the hint of only adding things you REALLY wanted, which is what I did. 

But no biggie, really. Sorry to drag this topic down a bit. I don't want to make this about my regret or anything. I'm not mad and am very thankful for the coupons! Thanks Spitfire, and Merry Christmas!

Brent


----------



## catibi79 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello. I am EU customers WITH VAT number. Somebody know how i can apply ? Please help me.I want to buy some librarys from Spitfire Audio. Thank You.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn't get an email.  Only right, I was not very good this year.


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 25, 2015)

Ahhhhh I didn't realize this was happening until now! Can I get a late Christmas present, pretty please? 

*crosses fingers for luck*

BML Low Brass
BML Mural Vol. 1 (or any other volumes)


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 25, 2015)

Lawson. said:


> Ahhhhh I didn't realize this was happening until now! Can I get a late Christmas present, pretty please?
> 
> *crosses fingers for luck*
> 
> ...



You need(ed) to place your items in a wish list via the Spitfire Audio site. I missed this as well and wasn't even aware SF had a wish list per se. Maybe the Ghost of Christmas Future will come to our aid? LoL.


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 26, 2015)

I had added some simple wish list but no email.


----------



## blougui (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanx Spitfire,that was fun and witty and classy!!!


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Dec 26, 2015)

I missed out on this too, was too busy running around Christmas eve. Wish list created.


----------



## P.N. (Dec 26, 2015)

I think it`s probably random and limited. Maybe next year.


----------



## JeffP06 (Dec 26, 2015)

Great thing ! But I still don't know how to use my "old" discount... I hope I haven't already used it but I don't think so... I tried two times to get an answer in Spitfire's contact form but no answer... I think it is the new website but I can't see a slot to insert my discount code...

Anybody ?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 26, 2015)

JeffP06 said:


> Great thing ! But I still don't know how to use my "old" discount... I hope I haven't already used it but I don't think so... I tried two times to get an answer in Spitfire's contact form but no answer... I think it is the new website but I can't see a slot to insert my discount code...
> 
> Anybody ?



When you click cart icon select "View Cart" instead of "Checkout". In "View Cart" there is a discount code link below "Total Cost" title. 

This design could be improved; since missed this myself too since I had only one product in the cart so there were no need to click "View Cart" before the "Checkout" button.


----------



## JeffP06 (Dec 26, 2015)

tokatila said:


> When you click cart icon select "View Cart" instead of "Checkout". In "View Cart" there is a discount code link below "Total Cost" title.
> 
> This design could be improved; since missed this myself too since I had only one product in the cart so there were no need to click "View Cart" before the "Checkout" button.


Thanx. I just saw it before coming back to the forum. Thanx a lot


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you so much Spitfire for the amazing gesture, immediately purchased Sable 2 this morning with the discount code! You guys are amazing!


----------



## AllanH (Dec 26, 2015)

What a great idea: a personalized discount, market research, and a Christmas gift all in one.


----------



## tboston007 (Dec 27, 2015)

So how much of a discount was given? Never did get an email for mine, just curious.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 27, 2015)

tboston007 said:


> So how much of a discount was given? Never did get an email for mine, just curious.


30 % off


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 27, 2015)

30% for single items, 20% for bundles and 15% for an item already on promo


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 27, 2015)

This is an awesome thing. AND pound has slipped against dollars. Ho HO HO


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 28, 2015)

tboston007 said:


> So how much of a discount was given? Never did get an email for mine, just curious.


30% on single products, 20% im bundles and 15% on products on sale. I got the new solo violin on sale. With another 15% off from the already reduced prices it was a good deal IMO. It is lacking in articulations and dynamic range, but it has a very nice sound to it. I hope the other parts of the string quartet arrive soon, as this is what this library is really good for (vs solo instrument in orchestral context).


----------



## Tpulse (Dec 28, 2015)

Lucky me to get 30% off, i did not see that coming  i'm downloading the parts (brunel loops , Darwin perc and the steamsynth) right now and realised that the orchestral part of albion one is missing in the library manager, is this normal??


----------



## Guffy (Dec 28, 2015)

How come i got an additional 30 % off HZ Piano when it was already on intro-price?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 28, 2015)

I got 20% off The Story So Far and 30% off volumes 1 & 2 of Sable.

However...I won't be using them (not buying any more music stuff). That being the case, I'm going to be giving them away to someone on here who will be able to use them. Just a small holiday treat.

If you were planning on buying Sable or the big bundle, get in touch and I'll hook you up with the code


----------



## Masslevel (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello!

This is my first post on vi control and I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules.

I haven't read anything to the contrary that it's not allowed to give away the Spitfire christmas codes so I hope it's okay.

I'm not 100% sure if they work for other accounts, but since I got 3 codes (Thank you, Spitfire Audio!) I won't be using and before they go to waste (8:00 GMT on 4th January 2016), if anyone is interested just send me a message.

*The 3 codes for 20% off I have are:*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bml-story-so-far-mural/ (BML - STORY SO FAR 'MURAL')
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bun021-bml-mural-bundle/ (BUN021 - BML MURAL BUNDLE)
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bml-sable-complete/ (BML SABLE COMPLETE)
I was looking for a discount on "THE ALBIONS bundle", "Olafur Arnalds Evolutions" or "Hans Zimmer Percussion Bundle" but sadly I probably had too much on my wishlist .

Thanks.

_P.S.: If it's not allowed to give the codes away, let me know and I'll remove my post immediately._


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 28, 2015)

I may be an idiot but I saw all the Wish List promo materials but couldn't figure out exactly how/where to submit my list? Were you supposed to email them or something?


----------



## Masslevel (Dec 28, 2015)

Maestro77 said:


> I may be an idiot but I saw all the Wish List promo materials but couldn't figure out exactly how/where to submit my list? Were you supposed to email them or something?


There's a Wish List option in your Spitfire Audio account: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/my-account/wish-list/
That's where you had to add the products.


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 28, 2015)

symbiont said:


> There's a Wish List option in your Spitfire Audio account: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/my-account/wish-list/
> That's where you had to add the products.


Doh! I had no idea that existed.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 28, 2015)

Maestro77 said:


> Doh! I had no idea that existed.


 
You are not alone,several users myself included didn't understand this promotion.I posted my wish list in this thread thinking that's how you submit your wish list.There was no mention by Spitfire that there was a wish list in the account once you logged in on the Spitfire website.


----------



## webs (Dec 28, 2015)

I got 20% off the "everything" bundle, Mural "the story so far", and BML "the story so far."
I'm not going to use them if anyone wants them.

(My hope was simply for a 15% off Sacconi, so Spitfire definitely went above and beyond on the deals.)


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice to see that everyone is getting something. I placed some wish list in my Spitfire account but got nothing so far hahaha.


----------



## TerryD (Dec 28, 2015)

Doh! I didn't even know this was a "thing" .. I would have held off getting Albion One a few weeks ago ! (although admittedly it was with their crossgrade deal ! ;-D


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 28, 2015)

I also didn't get anything for my wish list.


----------



## CDNmusic (Dec 28, 2015)

I have Albion One on my wish list since mid-December, nothing came for me either.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Dec 29, 2015)

Noticed the hint line on Spitfire's site a few days back about making a wish list. Will be getting Mural in a minute. Actually just came here to see if there was any discussions on it before I buy. Pretty sold on it now tho! Cant wait!


----------



## eXceeding death (Jan 1, 2016)

DSP Bill said:


> I wished for Symphonic Evolutions. Got the code, but it's still bundled with BML.
> 
> Guess I'll have to break the bad news to Virginia. Still, Happy Christmas.



It's now available even outside the bundle until the 4th


----------



## DSP Bill (Jan 1, 2016)

Woo hoo!!! Yes, Virginia, there IS a Santa Clause. Spitfire came through today with Symphonic Evolutions!

Thanks guys for a great surprise start to 2016! You are the best!


----------



## Dan J. B. (Jan 1, 2016)

I got Mural 1 but there's no .nicnt file in the downloaded folder. So Kontakt just pops up the message 'No Library Found' when adding the library.

Also conveniently there's no one around until the 4th when they reopen. £335 for some SSD space taken.


----------



## Guffy (Jan 1, 2016)

Dan J. B. said:


> I got Mural 1 but there's no .nicnt file in the downloaded folder. So Kontakt just pops up the message 'No Library Found' when adding the library.
> 
> Also conveniently there's no one around until the 4th when they reopen. £335 for some SSD space taken.


Mural can't be added like that. You gotta add it to quick-load or browse to the folder manually through files.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Jan 1, 2016)

Fugdup said:


> Mural can't be added like that. You gotta add it to quick-load or browse to the folder manually through files.



Looking at the videos, so you do. Bit annoying and unexpected from Spitfire with Albion ONE, Earth and The Grange nicely in the library column. As these and others from spitfire add as libraries I just guessed all theirs (excluding the laboritories) would and didn't give it any thought. Especially with the similar price tag to those that do. No problem tho.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 3, 2016)

Just a polite reminder that there are literally hours left to redeem your personally generated bespoke token(s)... THERE'S NO GOING BACK!!!


----------



## Luke W (Jan 3, 2016)

Are wish list discount codes still being emailed out? Filled out a wish list a couple weeks back but assumed that if I'd not received anything by now, the fates had not favored me.


----------



## oxo (Jan 3, 2016)

same here. i got no email.


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 3, 2016)

Luke W said:


> Are wish list discount codes still being emailed out? Filled out a wish list a couple weeks back but assumed that if I'd not received anything by now, the fates had not favored me.


When you make your whishlist to Santa after Christmas, how in the world do you expect him to come once again just for you?!


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 3, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> When you make your whishlist to Santa after Christmas, how in the world do you expect him to come once again just for you?!



Is best that you read his post correctly mate. He posted " *a couple weeks back*" not after Christmas. Anyway, Blessed New Year 2016 and Cheers

I added a couple of weeks back too and no email..hahaha.

Blessed New Year 2016 everyone


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 3, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> When you make your whishlist to Santa after Christmas, how in the world do you expect him to come once again just for you?!



It's not just _him._ It was a lottery. Peruse the thread.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 4, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> When you make your whishlist to Santa after Christmas, how in the world do you expect him to come once again just for you?!





LamaRose said:


> It's not just _him._ It was a lottery. Peruse the thread.



+1 I couldn't figure out how to create the Wish list,I actually started trying a few days before Christmas,drummer jokes welcome 
I finally figured it out last week.......
Question:If Spitfire didn't want to give people the opportunity to use this promotional tool why would they leave up the Wish list for customers to create & use after Christmas?


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jan 4, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> why would they leave up the Wish list for customers to create & use after Christmas?



That feature existed as soon as they updated their website (a while ago now). It wasn't created especially for this promotion - a wish list is a fairly standard feature these days for online stores. Amazon, iTunes, Steam, Playstation Store, etc. all have a wish list feature.


----------



## Dan J. B. (Jan 4, 2016)

On the page of any spitfire product there's the product's picture top left and top/centre/right under the 'Educational Discounts' and 'Buy in Bundle' there are three fairly large boxes. Wish List, Add to Cart, Checkout. Not at all a new concept or tucked away. The star icon at the top right is a link to your wish list (if you're logged in).


----------



## tboston007 (Jan 5, 2016)

eXceeding death said:


> It's now available even outside the bundle until the 4th


 Oh man how did I miss this one? Just went on their website and it is only available in the bundle. Why is this library exclusive to the bundle seems like such an inaccessible treasure!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 5, 2016)

Seriously. I went to buy it on the morning of the 4th PST and had already missed the window of availability. Curses!


----------



## noises on (Apr 13, 2016)

DSP Bill said:


> Woo hoo!!! Yes, Virginia, there IS a Santa Clause. Spitfire came through today with Symphonic Evolutions!
> 
> Thanks guys for a great surprise start to 2016! You are the best!


Cant believe I missed this four day window in early January. Do you know why Spitfire released Symp Evos just for four days, with very little, if any publicity of this fact?


----------



## Creston (Apr 13, 2016)

I would love Mural Evolutions. No way I'm buying the bundle to get it though.


----------



## gpax (Apr 13, 2016)

noises on said:


> Cant believe I missed this four day window in early January. Do you know why Spitfire released Symp Evos just for four days, with very little, if any publicity of this fact?


As I recall, it was a mistake, showing up as a single product during the brief promotion - until they realized the error. They nevertheless honored this for a few short days, making it available without being yoked to the bundle.


----------



## Creston (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't understand the reasoning why they won't release it separately.


----------

